# La Decadenza Del Milan quando è iniziata?



## Tobi (10 Maggio 2018)

Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Maggio 2018)

Per me è inizata da quella sera contro il Barcellona quando Nianga prese il palo da solo contro il portiere e poi venimmo eliminati.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................



La decadenza del Milan è iniziata il 23 maggio 2007 dopo la vittoria con il Liverpool e non lo dico io, lo ha detto chi quella coppa l'ha vinta....Non si è messo mano alla rosa per una graduale sostituzione di tutti quei campioni...la rosa non è stata ringiovanita sostituendo 1/2 elementi alla volta e si è arrivati al punto che sono andati via tutti e si è rimasti con una rosa mediocre...lo scudetto del 2011 è stato un exploit


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................



Nella finale 2007 è iniziata la fine, l'addio dei nostri senatori ha fatto il resto.


----------



## Roccoro (10 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> La decadenza del Milan è iniziata il 23 maggio 2007 dopo la vittoria con il Liverpool e non lo dico io, lo ha detto chi quella coppa l'ha vinta....Non si è messo mano alla rosa per una graduale sostituzione di tutti quei campioni...la rosa non è stata ringiovanita sostituendo 1/2 elementi alla volta e si è arrivati al punto che sono andati via tutti e si è rimasti con una rosa mediocre...lo scudetto del 2011 è stato un exploit



Quoto, il Milan è morto quel giorno li


----------



## Anguus (10 Maggio 2018)

Svendita di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic nell'anno del ritiro dei senatori!


----------



## addox (10 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> La decadenza del Milan è iniziata il 23 maggio 2007 dopo la vittoria con il Liverpool e non lo dico io, lo ha detto chi quella coppa l'ha vinta....Non si è messo mano alla rosa per una graduale sostituzione di tutti quei campioni...la rosa non è stata ringiovanita sostituendo 1/2 elementi alla volta e si è arrivati al punto che sono andati via tutti e si è rimasti con una rosa mediocre...lo scudetto del 2011 è stato un exploit



La decadenza tecnica probabilmente, quella societaria con la cessione di Sheva.


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

anguus ha scritto:


> svendita di thiago silva e ibrahimovic nell'anno del ritiro dei senatori!



e' quello che penso anch'io...causata dal famoso gol di muntari dentro di un metro e mezzo e non dato che non ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto ... E sappiamo chi dobbiamo ringraziare..
.


----------



## Anguus (10 Maggio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> e' quello che penso anch'io...causata dal famoso gol di muntari dentro di un metro e mezzo e non dato che non ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto ... E sappiamo chi dobbiamo ringraziare..
> .



La squadra andava ricostruita su dei pilastri, e Ibra e Thiago lo erano. Se lo stesso anno ci aggiungi i ritiri di Gattuso, Nesta, Seedorf, Inzaghi, e la cessione dello stesso Cassano e se poi vai a leggere chi abbiamo preso..Si capisce che l'epilogo non poteva essere diverso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Maggio 2018)

C'è una data esatta secondo me: 12/01/2012, giorno in cui Berlusconi in persona decise di mantenere Pato e di non prendere Tevez
Più in generale le stagione 11/12 è stato il crocevia, uno scudetto perso per molte ragioni (gol di muntari) e che, se vinto, avrebbe cambiato totalmente la storia del Milan degli ultimi anni
Da quello scudetto perso iniziò una smobilitazione che ha distrutto il Milan


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Maggio 2018)

Dopo Calciopoli.... Berlusconi ha fatto un colpo di coda quando comprò robinho-ronaldinho-ibra in un botto solo ma fu un una tantum.
Ricordiamoci gli anni in cui l'inter sembrava imbattibile .... 2007-8-9-10 un anno di pausa e poi è partita la Juve. La champions del 2007 fu vinta da una società che aveva già smesso di investire.
Thiago Silva fu un caso fortunato ... 14 milioni per un super top che però in europa era ancora uno sconosciuto.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Maggio 2018)

Ci sono state varie tappe, ma, sarà perchè lo shock è ancora intatto, mi viene da legare tutto a Istanbul. Poi la cessione di Sheva, Atene e il mancato rinnovamento, l' addio di Kakà, e per ultimo il mancato arrivo di Tevez, seguito a pochi mesi di distanza dalla cessione di Ibra e Thiago. Da lì è stato un declino inesorabile, con qualche più o meno timido tentativo di rinascita, fallito miseramente. Probabilmente ci abitueremo e arriveremo a non sperarci più neanche di tornare grandi un giorno.


----------



## Black (10 Maggio 2018)

concordo anch'io con l'autore di questa discussione. La decadenza è iniziata con la cessione di Sheva, mai prima di allora avevamo venduto un giocatore al "top", che poi Sheva ha avuto un crollo è stata una cosa imprevista, ma in quel 2006 era considerato l'attaccante più forte e completo del mondo (Ibra era in crescita ma non a quel livello, CR7 e Messi ragazzini)

ovvio che poi nel 2007, con quanto incassato e con la champions in tasca si poteva ringiovanire e dar via ad un nuovo ciclo, ma non è stato fatto perchè non interessava alla proprietà. Poi nel 2012 con l'uscita dei senatori e degli unici campioni che avevamo è arrivata la pietra tombale.

Chissà quando mai riusciremo a risollevarci (e se accadrà)


----------



## Davidoff (10 Maggio 2018)

Tutte tappe giustissime, dalla vendita di Sheva al mancato svecchiamento della rosa. Una proprietà il cui mantra era "arrivare quarti" per evitare al nano di ripianare i debiti, completamente privi di un progetto tecnico di miglioramento della squadra e della VOLONTA' di migliorarla, cosa che al Milan non esiste ormai da prima di Istanbul. Atene e il 2011 sono stati casi sporadici, ci hanno trascinato un Kakà al top e Ibra insieme ai senatori ma eravamo già alla frutta. Aggiungo che vincere lo scudetto 2012 avrebbe cambiato poco, Silvio non avrebbe improvvisamente deciso di ricominciare a investire. Bacheca con un +1, tutto lì. 
Personalmente il Milan dei campioni è solo un ricordo lontano, troppi, troppi anni a metà classifica hanno devastato il nostro blasone e appeal, mentre il resto delle big ci ha surclassato sotto ogni aspetto. Se solo il nano nel 2012 avesse venduto la società, invece dei nostri due fuoriclasse, ora non saremmo ridotti così. Uomo di ***** sotto tutti gli aspetti, da quello politico a quello sportivo.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> e' quello che penso anch'io...causata dal famoso gol di muntari dentro di un metro e mezzo e non dato che non ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto ... E sappiamo chi dobbiamo ringraziare..
> .



Ma i 60 milioni di CL c'erano, quindi la svendita ci sarebbe stata ugualmente.

Che poi a parte il declino economico eravamo sempre più circondati da capre. Huntelaar non era Ibra di certo ma era schierato ALA da Leonardo, l'anno dopo va via ed è terzo cannoniere europeo.


----------



## Eflstar (10 Maggio 2018)

La vittoria della Champions del 2007 è stata il canto del cigno di una rosa che aveva in gran parte raggiunto e superato l'età pensionabile, lo scudetto del 2011 è arrivato grazie all'acquisto estemporaneo di un campione, Ibra, fatto per esigenze di campagna elettorale.

Le VERE radici della decadenza risalgono alla fine dell'ultimo periodo d'oro, intorno al 2005/2006, quando i nostri migliori giocatori hanno iniziato a invecchiare sempre di più e non si è fatto nulla per sostituirli (se non accumulare altri elefanti morenti dal nome altisonante per sfruttarne l'onda mediatica), perchè il proprietario del club aveva chiuso il portafogli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella finale 2007 è iniziata la fine, l'addio dei nostri senatori ha fatto il resto.



This.

Ricordo ancora le parole di Maldini dopo quella coppa: "Non illudiamoci nemmeno per un momento di essere la squadra più forte d'Europa"

Non aveva davvero capito che l'ambizione del club era esaurita.

Vado un po' oltre: non torneremo mai più forse "quel Milan" ma il dovere di tornare nelle top d'europa c'è.

Poi capiamo che la normalità non è fare 8 finali in 20 anni, ma farne 1-2 ogni 15-20 anni..ricordiamolo sempre..


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> This.
> 
> Ricordo ancora le parole di Maldini dopo quella coppa: "Non illudiamoci nemmeno per un momento di essere la squadra più forte d'Europa"
> 
> ...



Questo non possiamo dirlo a priori perchè nessuno può escludere che ci sarà un cambio proprietà.
Il milan e milano città potrebbero essere benissimo il sogno bagnato di qualche sceicco.
Chi sogna il psg e il city perchè non dovrebbe sognare il milan???
E magari potremo tornare a giocare 3 finali in pochi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo non possiamo dirlo a priori perchè nessuno può escludere che ci sarà un cambio proprietà.
> Il milan e milano città potrebbero essere benissimo il sogno bagnato di qualche sceicco.
> Chi sogna il psg e il city perchè non dovrebbe sognare il milan???
> E magari potremo tornare a giocare 3 finali in pochi anni.



Sono eccezioni raga..guardiamo tutte le top d'europa..
Lo United è il club più ricco del mondo ha fatto 3 finali negli ultimi 19 anni..il Chelsea 2..il Bayern mi pare 4...se eslcudiamo Barca e Real la normalità è andare in finale ogni tanto mica regolarmente..sono tante le squadre che ambiscono a vincere eh...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono eccezioni raga..guardiamo tutte le top d'europa..
> Lo United è il club più ricco del mondo ha fatto 3 finali negli ultimi 19 anni..il Chelsea 2..il Bayern mi pare 4...se eslcudiamo Barca e Real la normalità è andare in finale ogni tanto mica regolarmente..sono tante le squadre che ambiscono a vincere eh...



Lo united ha tutto per giocare la finale ogni anno,idem il chelsea, a parità di risorse poi la differenza la fanno le capacità.
I diavoli rossi hanno solo sbagliato più delle altre.
Noi non abbiamo nulla invece per competere a quei livelli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo united ha tutto per giocare la finale ogni anno,idem il chelsea, a parità di risorse poi la differenza la fanno le capacità.
> I diavoli rossi hanno solo sbagliato più delle altre.
> Noi non abbiamo nulla invece per competere a quei livelli.



Oggi..intendo dire che tornare forti significa tornare a poter giocare una finale anche ogni 10-15 anni...invece mi sa che noi ci siamo abituati all'idea che tornare forti vuol dire ritornare ai livelli del Real...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi..intendo dire che tornare forti significa tornare a poter giocare una finale anche ogni 10-15 anni...invece mi sa che noi ci siamo abituati all'idea che tornare forti vuol dire ritornare ai livelli del Real...



Devi fare però un distinguo tra giocare la finale ed essere in grado di farlo.
Lo united è sullo stesso livello della juve, del real, barca, city, psg, bayern perchè ha risorse importanti. Se poi sbaglia le scelte in sede di mercato è giusto che in finale non ci arrivi. Le competenze devono esser a livello delle risorse.
Che poi fare quello che fa il real sia da alieni è chiaro ma lo united nelle prime 8 d'europa ci arriva in carrozza.
Noi non siamo a quei livelli e chissà quando lo saremo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2018)

Il giorno della cessione di Sheva, obbligato a dire quelle cose


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devi fare però un distinguo tra giocare la finale ed essere in grado di farlo.
> Lo united è sullo stesso livello della juve, del real, barca, city, psg, bayern perchè ha risorse importanti. Se poi sbaglia le scelte in sede di mercato è giusto che in finale non ci arrivi. Le competenze devono esser a livello delle risorse.
> Che poi fare quello che fa il real sia da alieni è chiaro ma lo united nelle prime 8 d'europa ci arriva in carrozza.
> Noi non siamo a quei livelli e chissà quando lo saremo.



Infatti noi dobbiamo puntare a tornare ai livelli della Juve o giù di lì..ma ripeto, il normale non è vincere 5 champions in 20 anni, ma giocare una finale ogni 10-15 e pregare di non perderla...qui temo che se avessimo un livello tipo Liverpool ancora ci lamenteremmo..

Comunque se guardi le quote, lo UTD credo non fosse assolutamente quotato come finalista quest'anno..e nemmeno lo sarà il prossimo anno..


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2018)

che domande...
calciopoli ragà.
non come causa, ma come riferimento temporale.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Maggio 2018)

Iniziata? Con la cessione di Sheva.

Poi ci sono state svariate mazzate e scelte che hanno dato il via al ciclo di altri (Ibra all'Inter nel 2006 e il mancato arrivo di Tevez a gennaio andato poi alla Juve).


Il più grosso crimine perpetrato al Milan è stato tagliare completamente la continuità del DNA vincente: non c'è stato il passaggio di consegne dai vecchi campioni a quelli nuovi e così abbiamo perso per sempre quel tratto distintivo.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Maggio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................


La decadenza del Milan è iniziata nel 2008 quando Berlusconi e Galliani, invece di pensare ad un progetto serio e vincente a lungo termine (cosa che fece la Juve), pensarono solo a prendere parametri 0 ormai bolliti. Gli ultimi tremiti si ebbero nel 2010 quando prendemmo Ibra, Boateng e Robinho, infatti vincemmo lo scudetto. Poi l'estate dopo vendemmo Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic e ci fu l'addio di tutti i senatori, quello fu il colpo fatale. Ovviamente tutte queste cessioni non vennero minimamente rimpiazzate in maniera adeguata. Se invece dopo la vittoria della settima coppa dei campioni del 2007, il Berlusca avesse pensato a fare un progetto serio, magari non vincendo niente per 3-4 anni, allora oggi staremmo parlando di un Milan a livello del Bayern e della Juve, di questo ne sono super convinto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Maggio 2018)

il problema di base è che mentre prima spendevano e spadroneggiavano, dopo volevano spadroneggiare senza spendere.... pensando di vincere con la gloria della maglia e non con i giocatori, cosa che pensano ancora molti qui.

Il problema è che da un certo punto in poi sono spuntati magnati russi e sceicchi .... con più soldi da spendere e più volontà di spendere di Moratti e del Berlusca, e buonanotte suonatori.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Maggio 2018)

E' iniziata con l'addio dei senatori senza ricambio. Dopo che per 10 anni Ancelotti ha giocato sempre con gli stessi (che però sono rimasti i migliori nel proprio ruolo fino alla fine)


----------



## Carlo.A (11 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E' iniziata con l'addio dei senatori senza ricambio. Dopo che per 10 anni Ancelotti ha giocato sempre con gli stessi (che però sono rimasti i migliori nel proprio ruolo fino alla fine)



che poi fu lo stesso errore di metà anni '90
dove per sostituire Baresi,Tassotti,Donadoni,Massaro si sono sbagliati parecchi acquisti. Perché probabilmente andava fatta una rivoluzione dopo la prima Atene. 
Fortunatamente nel '99 andò tutto bene, ma poi altri 2 anni con i Shevchenko,Gattuso e Serginho ma anche i De Ascentis,Comandini,Coco,Jose Mari,Roque Junior 

Nel 2007 ci superammo
Mercato: Emerson bollito, Pato da Gennaio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2018)

24 Maggio 2007


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Maggio 2018)

La nostra decadenza è iniziata ben prima dell'ultima vittoria di Coppa Atene 2007. Quel Milan era già alla frutta e fece un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo. 
La decadenza è iniziata qualche anno prima, il condor Galliani spadroneggiava nella gestione societaria, i Braida & Co. avevano visto ridursi di molto i propri poteri d'incarico e man mano venivano messi ai margini e pensionati. I calciatori acquistati erano tutti (o quasi) over 30 strapagati e in via di declino, i debiti crescevano e il rendimento sul campo diminuiva di stagione in stagione. I sussulti del 2010/11 furono sporadici. E iniziò poi così l'era dei magheggi, delle polpette, dei p0 di livello lega pro e via dicendo.
La nostra decadenza ha un nome e un cognome: Adriano Galliani.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Maggio 2018)

Credo che tutto abbia avuto inizio con la cessione di Sheva...
Una cessione che ci poteva anche stare viste le cifre in ballo...ma bisognava agire come il Marotta odierno...nessun incedibile e se si fiuta l'affare lo si fa tenendo presente che da questo la rosa ne deve sempre uscire rafforzata...
Invece no...per la prima volta la proprietà prese la decisione che i soldi sarebbero serviti per sistemare il bilancio...
Con una gestione oculata di quei soldi avremmo preso Ibra e qualcun altro assicurandoci qualche scudetto che non fa mai male...
Invece da li è nato anche il Galliani ''arruffone' che abbiamo imparato a conoscere negli anni successivi...Ibra no perchè costava troppo..ed eccoti servito il pacco Ricardo Olivera...il tutto per risparmiare 7 milioni di euro...
C'è da dire che quella squadra vinse la Champions...ma fu più che altro un sussulto d'orgoglio dei giocatori...
Da li in avanti sono iniziati i nostri guai...
Una società arroccata su se stessa che non si accorgeva che il mondo del calcio intorno a se stava cambiando...
Stava cambiando sopratutto il modo con il quale le società si finanziano...non più il ''padre/padrone'' che pensa a tutto ma una gestione manageriale...fatta di sponsor,di diritti TV e di incassi derivanti da uno stadio di proprietà...
''Perchè pensare a questo quando al timone del Milan c'è Silvio Berlusconi ed abbiamo una squadra fortissima?''...questo più o meno era il pensiero ''filosofico'' che usciva da via Turati all'epoca...
Purtroppo non ci si era accorti che il Presidente ed i giocatori stavano invecchiando e necessitavano di un ricambio entrambi...
Nel 2010 c'è stato l'ultimo sussulto di Berlusconi...nel 2012 è iniziata la fine con le cessioni di Ibra e T. Silva...
Smobilitazione e tirare a campare...con un Presidente che si limitava a scegliere l'allenatore ed un ''factotum'' che dal basso della sua competenza calcistica si ''ingegnava'' per mettere in piedi una squadra...con i risultati che sappiamo...

In conclusione...la nostra più grande fortuna e la nostra più grande disgrazia hanno un identico nome...Silvio Berlusconi
Senza di lui non saremmo mai stati quello che siamo stati...ma ''analizzando'' la persona era ampiamente pronosticabile il conto salato che alla fine abbiamo dovuto pagare...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2018)

Il giorno della cessione di Kakà, senza il minimo dubbio.


----------



## Carlo.A (11 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Credo che tutto abbia avuto inizio con la cessione di Sheva...
> Una cessione che ci poteva anche stare viste le cifre in ballo...ma bisognava agire come il Marotta odierno...nessun incedibile e se si fiuta l'affare lo si fa tenendo presente che da questo la rosa ne deve sempre uscire rafforzata...
> Invece no...per la prima volta la proprietà prese la decisione che i soldi sarebbero serviti per sistemare il bilancio...
> Con una gestione oculata di quei soldi avremmo preso Ibra e qualcun altro assicurandoci qualche scudetto che non fa mai male...
> ...



Berlusconi ha avuto il grande merito di costruire quei primi 7 anni, poi ha cominciato ad avere la politica come principale interesse.
Uno dice ma i Baggio,Weah,Nesta, Ibra ? sicuramente grandi colpi ma il Milan aveva già una gestione poco improntata al futuro
Ha sempre faticato a ricambiare il Milan di Ancelotti si è ricostruito comunque in 2 anni ma con uno scartare tra i Roque Junior,Contra,Laursen,Chamot,Brocchi,Donati,Javi Moreno. Un centrale come Nesta andava preso già nel 98 almeno, non n'Gotty e Sala ecco, ci sono stati tanti sbagli, poi grazie a Dio c'erano soldi e blasone e si riusciva a strappare il giocatore. 
Un limite secondo me di Galliani.
Il problema non fu vendere Shevchenko e Kakà, ma non farci la squadra che avrebbe dovuto competere alla fine del decennio scorso e l'inizio dell'attuale.
Detto questo, diciamo che nel bene e nel male, hanno comunque fatto la storia.

Ma la nuova proprietà non deve avere alibi, i gobbi sono retrocessi, avevano Cobolli presidente, dirigenti come Secco.
Han fatto macerie, ma poi han programmato seriamente.
Non può essere sempre colpa di Galliani per sempre.
Io sono davvero molto preoccupato, mi spaventa il fatto che abbiano fatto un triennale a Gattuso.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Maggio 2018)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha avuto il grande merito di costruire quei primi 7 anni, poi ha cominciato ad avere la politica come principale interesse.
> Uno dice ma i Baggio,Weah,Nesta, Ibra ? sicuramente grandi colpi ma il Milan aveva già una gestione poco improntata al futuro
> Ha sempre faticato a ricambiare il Milan di Ancelotti si è ricostruito comunque in 2 anni ma con uno scartare tra i Roque Junior,Contra,Laursen,Chamot,Brocchi,Donati,Javi Moreno. Un centrale come Nesta andava preso già nel 98 almeno, non n'Gotty e Sala ecco, ci sono stati tanti sbagli, poi grazie a Dio c'erano soldi e blasone e si riusciva a strappare il giocatore.
> Un limite secondo me di Galliani.
> ...


Giusta osservazione 
La gestione del dopo ''Ciclo degli Immortali'' fu veramente disastrosa...basta ricordare il fallimentare mercato del 97/98 ed il Milan ''umile'' di Zaccheroni...
Ma dopo ci fu il Milan di Ancelotti...a parer mio un capolavoro...
Senza falsa modestia lo si può tranquillamente definire la miglior squadra Europea dei primi anni 2000...senza peccati di presunzione avrebbe vinto tre Champions di fila...peccato...

Sul nuovo corso purtroppo sono l'ultimo che ti può dare rassicurazioni...faccio parte di quei pochi che hanno iniziato ad avere dubbi fi dall'inizio di questa avventura...non ci resta che aspettare...e sperare


----------



## PheelMD (11 Maggio 2018)

È iniziata con la cessione di Kakà. Poi un inaspettato canto del cigno con Ibrahimovic, dalla sua cessione e con quella di Thiago siamo sprofondati nella mediocrità.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Maggio 2018)

La decadenza è iniziata quando Galliani cominciò a dire che l'obiettivo era qualificarsi alla Champions. Fino ad allora l'obiettivo era vincere e primeggiare. Quando invece si antepose l'obiettivo economico a quello calcistico iniziarono i problemi.


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................



La decadenza è iniziata l'estate dopo la finale di Atene, quando Maldini disse a Galliani: "Non ti credere che siamo i più forti d'Europa"...parliamo di quasi undici anni fa. Lo scudetto 2011 è stato un fuoco di paglia, e onestamente quella squadra non era niente di transcendentale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi..intendo dire che tornare forti significa tornare a poter giocare una finale anche ogni 10-15 anni...invece mi sa che noi ci siamo abituati all'idea che tornare forti vuol dire ritornare ai livelli del Real...



Il Milan aveva anche superato il Real per titoli internazionali, Real che ricordo non vinse una Champions dal 1966 al 1998. Noi al massimo abbiamo fatto 20 anni senza vincere la Champions (dal ‘69 all’89). Quindi si, l’obbiettivo del Milan deve essere quello di tornare ad essere il club numero 1 al mondo, in futuro, non semplicemente ad essere competitivo e partecipare, e magari vincere una coppa sculando da underdog una volta ogni due decadi se va bene contro squadre che fatturano il triplo.

Chiaramente adesso essere anche solo al livello delle prime 8 d’Europa sarebbe un sogno, ma il Milan non è arrivato ad essere il club più titolato del mondo (ora siamo stati scavalcati dal Real e spero che non saremo scavalcati anche dal Barca) per caso. Come minimo un club del nostro livello deve puntare a vincere una Champions per decennio, minimo, altroché una finale ogni 20 anni (che vorrebbe dire vincere una Champions ogni 40 anni, se ci gira male, visto che comunque di finali ne abbiamo perse, anche se non come la Juve, ma comunque su 8 finali del ciclo Berlusconi tre le abbiamo cannate e ok che il ruolino è comunque positivo, ma facendo una finale ogni 15 o 20 anni se ne sbagli una non vinci nulla per mezzo secolo). Ricordiamo che la Juve stessa ha fatto sei finali negli ultimi 23 anni (‘96, ‘97, ‘98, 2003, 2015, 2017) e se ci sono riusciti loro che sono praticamente il Benfica a livello europeo (poco di più, il Benfica ha due Champions e cinque finali perse, la Juve due Champions e sette finali, poco meglio del Benfica quindi) non vedo perché noi, una volta tornati ad essere il Milan, dovremmo fare di meno (considerando anche che noi le finali le vinciamo il più delle volte e non guardiamo solo gli altri vincerle, come loro, il Benfica italiano).

Non siamo l’Inter che sta dal 1972 al 2010 senza raggiungere una finale, ricordiamocelo sempre. Il Milan non ha nulla meno del Barca come blasone, anzi, fino al 2006 loro erano il NIENTE in confronto a noi, hanno avuto culo che negli ultimi anni gli è girato tutto giusto, ma non è che devono essere considerati gli alieni e noi una squadretta che ha avuto fortuna ad aprire un ciclo.

Detto questo, la vera decadenza è iniziata nel 2012. È vero tutto quanto detto sulle scelte sbagliate iniziate con la cessione di Sheva, ma comunque il Milan 2007-2012 era sempre il Milan, non furono anni brillantissimi ma, per dire, nemmeno la parentesi 1996-2002 fu una parentesi molto positiva, anzi tutt’altro, ma si trattava appunto di parentesi, di cicli, di momenti di riassestamento prima di tornare grandi. 

E, soprattutto, il Milan 1996-2002, così come il Milan 2007-2012, era comunque IL MILAN.

Questa era la percezione prima del 2012, quella di essere all’interno di un momento simile a quello 1996-2002 (anzi, migliore, perché nel periodo 2007-2012 non arrivavano degli undicesimi, dei decimi e dei sesti posti come nell’arco 96-2002), però in quella estate maledetta arrivò la grande smobilitazione e il nano cominciò a distruggere e smembrare scientificamente la squadra.

Il Milan è morto quell’estate, quello che abbiamo visto in questi anni è una “roba” diversa, una “cosa” con i colori del Milan ma che col Milan non ha nulla a che fare. Una maledetta e squallida parodia, un circo di nani e ballerine messo su come paravento per gli affari del nano bast**do, questo è stato il Milan degli ultimi anni del ciclo Berlusconi.

Vedremo il Diavolo risorgere prima o poi, e ricordiamoci tutti che vederlo risorgere significherà ambire ad essere il PRIMO club al mondo, non “una delle grandi” che magari ogni 30 anni fa la sculata e vince qualcosa. Questa, semmai, può essere l’Inter, qualora un giorno torni anche lei, e sarebbe in linea con la sua storia. Non con quella del Milan.

Un club nato e concepito per VINCERE, non per partecipare. Per dominare, non per farsi dominare e sperare di vincere per culo (vero Gino?). Questo è il Milan. E questo sarà il Milan quando risorgerà dalle ceneri in cui l’ha ridotto il nano schifoso.


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan aveva anche superato il Real per titoli internazionali, Real che ricordo non vinse una Champions dal 1966 al 1998. Noi al massimo abbiamo fatto 20 anni senza vincere la Champions (dal ‘69 all’89). Quindi si, l’obbiettivo del Milan deve essere quello di tornare ad essere il club numero 1 al mondo, in futuro, non semplicemente ad essere competitivo e partecipare, e magari vincere una coppa sculando da underdog una volta ogni due decadi se va bene contro squadre che fatturano il triplo.
> 
> Chiaramente adesso essere anche solo al livello delle prime 8 d’Europa sarebbe un sogno, ma il Milan non è arrivato ad essere il club più titolato del mondo (ora siamo stati scavalcati dal Real e spero che non saremo scavalcati anche dal Barca) per caso. Come minimo un club del nostro livello deve puntare a vincere una Champions per decennio, minimo, altroché una finale ogni 20 anni (che vorrebbe dire vincere una Champions ogni 40 anni, se ci gira male, visto che comunque di finali ne abbiamo perse, anche se non come la Juve, ma comunque su 8 finali del ciclo Berlusconi tre le abbiamo cannate e ok che il ruolino è comunque positivo, ma facendo una finale ogni 15 o 20 anni se ne sbagli una non vinci nulla per mezzo secolo). Ricordiamo che la Juve stessa ha fatto sei finali negli ultimi 23 anni (‘96, ‘97, ‘98, 2003, 2015, 2017) e se ci sono riusciti loro che sono praticamente il Benfica a livello europeo (poco di più, il Benfica ha due Champions e cinque finali perse, la Juve due Champions e sette finali, poco meglio del Benfica quindi) non vedo perché noi, una volta tornati ad essere il Milan, dovremmo fare di meno (considerando anche che noi le finali le vinciamo il più delle volte e non guardiamo solo gli altri vincerle, come loro, il Benfica italiano).
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bello,ma con il solo blasone non si va da nessuna parte.Chiedilo al Liverpool o all Ajax.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello,ma con il solo blasone non si va da nessuna parte.Chiedilo al Liverpool o all Ajax.



Lo so perfettamente, ma non paragonerei il Liverpool all’Ajax. L’ultima CL l’hanno vinta 14 anni fa, non 25, e quest’anno probabilmente la rivinceranno. 

L’Ajax è tutto un altro discorso, ma il Liverpool è tornato alla grande. Io infatti tiferò per loro in finale, come ho già scritto tempo fa per me la faida con loro è chiusa dal 2007. Come squadra mi sono sempre piaciuti e li considero un po’ il Milan d’Inghilterra, anche se noi abbiamo un blasone superiore.

Torneremo anche noi, come sono tornati loro.

Comunque il mio discorso a Milanforever verteva più sul fatto che, ok, 8 finali in 20 anni sono qualcosa di straordinario e probabilmente irripetibile, ma un club come il Milan, quando tornerà ad essere degno del proprio blasone, dovrà comunque puntare almeno a fare quattro finali in un ventennio, questo sarebbe un ruolino di marcia da Milan. Una finale ogni 15/20 anni sarebbe un disastro per un Milan che fosse “tornato”.

E comunque riaprire un ciclo che ci permetta di colmare le distanze col Real come fatto già in passato (quando prima li raggiungemmo e poi superammo per titoli internazionali) non lo vedo impossibile se capiteremo nelle mani giuste. Ricordiamo che Elliot è solo di transizione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Maggio 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................



Assolutamemte d’accordo.
Declino del Milan iniziato con la cessione di Scheva. Tra l’altro camuffata con motivi personali (i figli e l’inglese) che solo i gonzi che si bevevano le balle elettorali del Berlusca potevano accettare come veritiere.

Ricordo benissimo quell’anno. L’anno di calciopoli, ricordo che noi avevamo venduto Scheva a peso d’oro e c’era l’intera Juve in saldo sul mercato (furono ceduti Thuram, Cannavaro, Zambrotta, Vieira, Ibrahimovic e tanti altri) e noi che in teoria dovevamo avere come budget quello del solito mercato piú il mega-tesoro di Scheva guardavamo, non compravamo nessuno.... Poi, solo dopo il 29 Agosto quando passammo i preliminari di champions, Galliani partí alla volta della Spagna per portarci il colpo mediatico (Ronaldo bollito a prezzo di saldo). Ma mandato a spasso dall’amico Perez che gli dava del pezzente andó in giro a cercare chi restava e tornó con Olivera del Betis reduce dalla rottura dei legamenti.

Se non é l’inizio annunciato del declino quello non so cosa lo sia.

Ah, tra parentesi, quelli furono gli anni in cui il buono Silvio inizió con le sue cene eleganti con la partecipazione di decine di donne pronte ad affrirglisi e del calcio se ne sbatté sempre di piú in quanto aveva altri interessi riguardo allo sbattersi.


----------



## Andris (21 Maggio 2019)

ci sono vari aspetti da considerare e non solo lo sport,perchè Berlusconi non è stato solo un presidente di calcio e non si può slegare lo sport dal contesto.

sportivi:* calciopoli *soprattutto (perdita di una scudetto per una penalizzazione,impossibilità di fare mercato da subito perdendo vari campioni vedi Ibra che si accorda con l'inter prima creando il ciclo di mancini,solamente il colpo di orgoglio della champions partiti dai preliminari poi anni dietro i cugini imbattibili) e la mazzata finale è stato *perdere lo scudetto 2011-2012 da favoriti*.

economici: *la crisi economica occidentale*,le attività di berlusconi sono prevalentemente in Italia e Spagna legati ai consumatori per cui non sarebbe stato possibile spendere le cifre di una volta.
contemporaneamente *sono entrati nel calcio miliardari arabi e russi* che non hanno di questi problemi,visto che i primi sono ricchi dalla nascita ed i secondi si sono arricchiti nel caos della fine della repubblica sovietica con amicizie politiche.

politici: *il declino della fazione politica berlusconiana (pdl,forza italia)* coincide esattamente con il declino del Milan,non credo sia una coincidenza.
nel suo ultimo mandato da premier arriva anche da noi la crisi economica,non vuole trovare un delfino ed i mediocri che gli stanno attorno lo mollano per bruciarsi da sè.
è costretto a candidarsi all'infinito,perchè c'è il nulla dopo di lui.

giuridici: *la sentenza sul lodo mondadori* con quella cifra mostruosa da ridare a de benedetti (circa 500 milioni)

familiari: *Berlusconi non ha mai avuto un erede appassionato di Milan*,a differenza di Moratti e Agnelli,per cui hanno sempre pensato a prendere il timone delle aziende consigliando di lasciare il prima possibile il Milan che era un costo esoso ogni anno a bilancio per fininvest

aziendali: *cattivi investimenti della holding fininvest*,in particolare mediaset con il digitale terrestre ed il calcio flop non riuscendo a battere la multinazionale sky che drena già risorse importanti


----------



## Emme (21 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono vari aspetti da considerare e non solo lo sport,perchè Berlusconi non è stato solo un presidente di calcio e non si può slegare lo sport dal contesto.
> 
> sportivi:* calciopoli *soprattutto (perdita di una scudetto per una penalizzazione,impossibilità di fare mercato da subito perdendo vari campioni vedi Ibra che si accorda con l'inter prima creando il ciclo di mancini,solamente il colpo di orgoglio della champions partiti dai preliminari poi anni dietro i cugini imbattibili) e la mazzata finale è stato *perdere lo scudetto 2011-2012 da favoriti*.
> 
> ...



Penso che questo sia uno specchio perfetto...complimenti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono vari aspetti da considerare e non solo lo sport,perchè Berlusconi non è stato solo un presidente di calcio e non si può slegare lo sport dal contesto.
> 
> sportivi:* calciopoli *soprattutto (perdita di una scudetto per una penalizzazione,impossibilità di fare mercato da subito perdendo vari campioni vedi Ibra che si accorda con l'inter prima creando il ciclo di mancini,solamente il colpo di orgoglio della champions partiti dai preliminari poi anni dietro i cugini imbattibili) e la mazzata finale è stato *perdere lo scudetto 2011-2012 da favoriti*.
> 
> ...



Tutto vero, analisi perfetta, ma tutto ciò non sarebbe stato un problema se il ba**ardo ci avesse venduti quando eravamo ancora al top e lui aveva capito di non voler più investire.

Sapete chi avrebbe comprato il Milan? Gli stessi che hanno comprato il PSG! Con quei proprietari e gente competente in dirigenza (che avremmo avuto sicuramente, ad esempio Leonardo e Maldini li avremmo avuti da ben prima) ora avremmo fatto incetta di campionati e avremmo almeno un’altra Champions in bacheca. E, sicuro come l’oro, non ci saremmo sorbiti anni ed anni di Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bacca, Mesbah, Matri, Poli, Cerci, Honda, e tutti i CESSI che abbiamo avuto da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti.

Solo che al pezzo di sterco serviva il Milan per fare il bucato (a buon intenditor poche parole).


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono vari aspetti da considerare e non solo lo sport,perchè Berlusconi non è stato solo un presidente di calcio e non si può slegare lo sport dal contesto.
> 
> sportivi:* calciopoli *soprattutto (perdita di una scudetto per una penalizzazione,impossibilità di fare mercato da subito perdendo vari campioni vedi Ibra che si accorda con l'inter prima creando il ciclo di mancini,solamente il colpo di orgoglio della champions partiti dai preliminari poi anni dietro i cugini imbattibili) e la mazzata finale è stato *perdere lo scudetto 2011-2012 da favoriti*.
> 
> ...



Dopo aver visto che ci ha ceduto ad un lavapiatti cinese ancora c'è chi crede a queste ricostruzioni che giustificano il modo in cui il maledetto ci ha scientemente distrutti?
Il povero Ilvio.....nel periodo in cui il Milan naufragava con sequenze di campionati indecorosi alle spalle di società di emiri come Napoli e Roma...certo...

Bastava un minimo di gestione decente per tenere il Milan stabilmente nelle prime 3 in Italia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto che ci ha ceduto ad un lavapiatti cinese ancora c'è chi crede a queste ricostruzioni che giustificano il modo in cui il maledetto ci ha scientemente distrutti?
> Il povero Ilvio.....nel periodo in cui il Milan naufragava con sequenze di campionati indecorosi alle spalle di società di emiri come Napoli e Roma...certo...
> 
> Bastava un minimo di gestione decente per tenere il Milan stabilmente nelle prime 3 in Italia



Esatto. E, ancora meglio, venderlo. Ma anche lui avrebbe potuto gestirci in maniera molto migliore, non l’ha fatto perché ci ha usato come discarica per i suoi porci affari una volta che il grande Milan non gli serviva più per fini elettorali.

Anche l’ultimo mercato decente, degno del Milan, che fece Berlusconi, che poi ci fruttò lo scudetto, avvenne in pieno periodo di campagna elettorale.

Una bella donna vezzeggiata e viziata quando serviva per pavoneggiarsi con gli amici, e poi, una volta invecchiata e non più “utile” per fare i fighi, violentata, picchiata, e gettata in mezzo ad una strada col cancro. Questo siamo noi.


----------



## sette (21 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Assolutamemte d’accordo.
> Declino del Milan iniziato con la cessione di Scheva. Tra l’altro camuffata con motivi personali (i figli e l’inglese) che solo i gonzi che si bevevano le balle elettorali del Berlusca potevano accettare come veritiere.
> 
> Ricordo benissimo quell’anno. L’anno di calciopoli, ricordo che noi avevamo venduto Scheva a peso d’oro e c’era l’intera Juve in saldo sul mercato (furono ceduti Thuram, Cannavaro, Zambrotta, Vieira, Ibrahimovic e tanti altri) e noi che in teoria dovevamo avere come budget quello del solito mercato piú il mega-tesoro di Scheva guardavamo, non compravamo nessuno.... Poi, solo dopo il 29 Agosto quando passammo i preliminari di champions, Galliani partí alla volta della Spagna per portarci il colpo mediatico (Ronaldo bollito a prezzo di saldo). Ma mandato a spasso dall’amico Perez che gli dava del pezzente andó in giro a cercare chi restava e tornó con Olivera del Betis reduce dalla rottura dei legamenti.
> ...



Come osi parlare così della nipote di Mubarak


----------



## Andris (21 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, analisi perfetta, ma tutto ciò non sarebbe stato un problema se il ba**ardo ci avesse venduti quando eravamo ancora al top e lui aveva capito di non voler più investire.



certo,ma penso che se almeno anni dopo avesse lasciato la politica con il governo monti (come hanno fatto gli altri in europa quando sono caduti senza pensare di ritornare al governo all'infinito) e si fosse dedicato esclusivamente al Milan le cose sarebbero andate meglio.
la politica purtroppo è stata la sua ossessione ed ha trascinato anche tutto il resto insieme.
il modello di gestione del Milan non era di stampo europeo ed infine senza Braida sostanzialmente era basato tutto sulla rete di conoscenze di Galliani.
avrebbe dovuto creare un'organizzazione aziendale seria ed indipendente con professionisti.
poi qualche giorno fa ho riportato la miseria data in gestione a Galliani gli ultimi anni.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2019)

Il Milan è finito con la cessione di Sheva,quello che si è vinto dopo lo si deve alla presenza di certi campioni,non certo per programmazione e strategie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan è finito con la cessione di Sheva,quello che si è vinto dopo lo si deve alla presenza di certi campioni,non certo per programmazione e strategie.



Qualche sussulto di vero Milan c’era ancora, i Milan che vanno dal 2007 al 2012 non erano trascendentali ma nemmeno erano indegni. Il problema vero furono le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra, perché loro erano da tenere ASSOLUTAMENTE visti tutti gli addii dei senatori, e attorno a loro ricostruire la squadra prendendo giovani FORTI.

Ricordo ancora Serafini su Milannews che scrisse “il Milan si è dimesso da grande club”, lo scrisse quando cedemmo Thiago, estate di sette anni fa. Ed era così, quell’estate anche io mi resi conto che ci attendevano anni di sterco completo. Addirittura avevo cominciato a temere la serie B quell’estate.

I “segnali” c’erano già da prima, ma cessammo di essere il Milan in quell’estate maledetta.


----------



## Andris (21 Maggio 2019)

infatti ho detto pure io che lo scudetto perso nel 2011-2012 sia stata la mazzata finale.
abbiamo dato vita al mito juventino (conte ogni intervista ribadiva di essere imbattuto) per uno scudetto in rimonta con una rosa inferiore alla nostra e da lì tutto l'entusiasmo degli investimenti per il neopresidente agnelli,mentre a noi è accaduto esattamente l'opposto.
notate che loro ogni volta citano quello scudetto insieme agli altri facendolo passare per dominio quando erano inferiori a noi e ci hanno superato nelle ultime giornate,nessuno ribatte più perchè ormai è entrato nel racconto così.
gli investimenti degli ultimi cinque anni berlusconiani sono stati imbarazzanti


----------



## sette (21 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo,ma penso che se almeno anni dopo avesse lasciato la politica con il governo monti (come hanno fatto gli altri in europa quando sono caduti senza pensare di ritornare al governo all'infinito) e si fosse dedicato esclusivamente al Milan le cose sarebbero andate meglio.
> la politica purtroppo è stata la sua ossessione ed ha trascinato anche tutto il resto insieme.
> *il modello di gestione del Milan non era di stampo europeo ed infine senza Braida sostanzialmente era basato tutto sulla rete di conoscenze di Galliani.
> avrebbe dovuto creare un'organizzazione aziendale seria ed indipendente con professionisti.*
> poi qualche giorno fa ho riportato la miseria data in gestione a Galliani gli ultimi anni.



Tutto qui. Avrebbe dovuto solo "strutturare" il Milan, non sono mai mancate le risorse.

Invece si nascose dietro "impossibile competere con i petro-dollari degli arabi". Pazzesco. Un emerito idiota.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2019)

Quando vinci una champions con una rosa non certo giovanissima, acquisti per l'anno dopo solo il navigato e strafinito Emerson ed un Pato disponibile solo da Gennaio non puoi che confermare la voglia di aizzare bandiera bianca.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Maggio 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................



Calcisticamente, già prima del 2007, dove avevamo una rosa di vecchietti ...

Ma in realtà, secondo me, la decadenza è iniziata esattamente quando il suo proprietario ha cominciato a vincere troppo, non c'è una data precisa.

L'AC Milan 1899, nella sua incarnazione berlusconiana, è sempre stato uno strumento mediatico, un mezzo per promuovere la personalità vincente del suo proprietario. Per usi politici e sociali. I tre olandesi furono presi con lo scopo dichiarato di vincere e cominciare a promuovere l'immagine di una persona determinata, e che sapeva come si fa a fare andare avanti le cose.

Magari un minimo di passione c'era, ma non credo nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile a quella di un tifoso vero.

Quindi sì, la decadenza del Milan è iniziata quando il suo proprietario ha cominciato ad avere successi politici su vasta scala. I successi arrivati dopo, lo hanno fatto solo per inerzia.


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Maggio 2019)

Non esiste una data precisa. La cessione di Sheva, quella di Kakà o quelle di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic successive, o gli acquisti di gente bollita o parametri zero, sono solo step di facciata di un processo molto più profondo. Il calciomercato in cui arrivarono Nesta, Pirlo, Seedorf e Rui Costa fu l'ultimo degno della nostra dinastia.

La decadenza del Milan è iniziata quando la dirigenza composta da uomini di competenza, ciascuno assegnato ai propri compiti senza ingerenze e anzi corroborati da un ambito di collaborazione, ha iniziato a perdere pezzi, ritiratisi, mandati via o licenziati senza essere sostituiti adeguatamente e anzi, poco alla volta, dei quali ruoli inglobati dalla orribile figura di Galliani, che ha accumulato sempre più potere. Quando un uomo pieno di sé, prepotente, svogliato, intrallazzato e calcisticamente impreparato, senza voglia di aggiornarsi e incapace di autocritica assume totale plenipotenziariato il fallimento è sicuro: il nostro ha dilapidato, in poco più di 10 anni, un patrimonio tecnico ed economico che ha dell'incredibile. Il tutto sotto la rincitrullita (o teleguidata?) compiacenza del suo riconoscente padre-padrone.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Maggio 2019)

Nel 2008, l'anno dopo la vittoria dell'ultima CL. Il campionato nel 2011 è stato l'ultimo sussulto.


----------



## Boomer (21 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 24 Maggio 2007



Esatto. Era chiaro che Silvio e Galliani non fossero pronti per un calcio "moderno." Il presidente avrebbe dovuto vendere la società al tempo.

Peccato.


----------



## Route66 (21 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non esiste una data precisa. La cessione di Sheva, quella di Kakà o quelle di Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic successive, o gli acquisti di gente bollita o parametri zero, sono solo step di facciata di un processo molto più profondo. Il calciomercato in cui arrivarono Nesta, Pirlo, Seedorf e Rui Costa fu l'ultimo degno della nostra dinastia.
> 
> *La decadenza del Milan è iniziata quando la dirigenza composta da uomini di competenza, ciascuno assegnato ai propri compiti senza ingerenze e anzi corroborati da un ambito di collaborazione, ha iniziato a perdere pezzi, ritiratisi, mandati via o licenziati senza essere sostituiti adeguatamente e anzi, poco alla volta, dei quali ruoli inglobati dalla orribile figura di Galliani, che ha accumulato sempre più potere. Quando un uomo pieno di sé, prepotente, svogliato, intrallazzato e calcisticamente impreparato, senza voglia di aggiornarsi e incapace di autocritica assume totale plenipotenziariato il fallimento è sicuro: il nostro ha dilapidato, in poco più di 10 anni, un patrimonio tecnico ed economico che ha dell'incredibile*. Il tutto sotto la rincitrullita (o teleguidata?) compiacenza del suo riconoscente padre-padrone.



Volevo scrivere le stesse cose per cui mi limito a quotare in toto
A livello di date continuo a pensare che la splendida squadra che ha dominato per 115 minuti su 120 la finale di Istambul 2005 fosse arrivata a fine corsa e da li si doveva procedere ad un graduale rinnovamento che non c'è mai stato.
I risultati dopo quasi 15 anni li "stiamo toccando con mano".


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

La decadenza del Milan è suddivisa in due categorie:

1) decadenza finanzaria, risalente dall'anno della cessione di Kaka. Le avvisaglie c'erano già prima, ma fu in quel momento che divenne chiaro.

2) decadenza gestionale, iniziata con l'arrivo di Barbara in società. Barbara non sarebbe mai dovuta entrare nel Milan. Inizialmente ero favorevole a lei, ma poi si è rivelata solo una che ha portato caos e disordine.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2019)

E' iniziata con l'ultimo scudetto, senza essere troppo severo: la squadra stava "cedendo" già da alcuni anni ma in fondo parecchi dei "vecchietti" erano ancora affidabili e ci poteva stare confermarli ad oltranza, così come ci poteva stare una riduzione degli investimenti post Champions, così come non si poteva vincere ogni anno e il calo era quasi inevitabile considerato il Berlusconi politico. Non si è programmato però e la smobilitazione finale ci ha ucciso, trasformandoci unicamente nel veicolo finanziario che oggi regge perlopiù interessi esterni al calcio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Maggio 2019)

Dopo la notte di Atene si è tirato a campare con i senatori per qualche anno pur facendo dei campionati più che buoni, l'acquisto di ibra ha consentito di avere quel "pizzico" di novità in più per fare ritornare una squadra vecchia (ma forte) la migliore in Italia.
L'errore è stato non fare un progetto di rinnovamento dopo Atene, però a conti fatti il Milan ha vinto uno scudetto dopo l'ultima Champions.
Secondo me il vero, enorme, tragico errore che ha portato il Milan alla mediocrità assoluta è solo uno: la non conclusione dello scambio pato-tevez. Il campionato 2012 (al netto di assurde porcherie arbitrali) sarebbe stato probabilmente vinto, il livello della squadra sarebbe rimasto alto, e quantomeno non saremmo sprofondati nella mediocrità assoluta in cui siamo ancora oggi.


----------



## zlatan (21 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> C'è una data esatta secondo me: 12/01/2012, giorno in cui Berlusconi in persona decise di mantenere Pato e di non prendere Tevez
> Più in generale le stagione 11/12 è stato il crocevia, uno scudetto perso per molte ragioni (gol di muntari) e che, se vinto, avrebbe cambiato totalmente la storia del Milan degli ultimi anni
> Da quello scudetto perso iniziò una smobilitazione che ha distrutto il Milan



Concordo anche se in parte. Avremmo vinto il campionato in carrozza, non avremmo probabilmente venduto Ibra e Thiago, ma l'agonia sarebbe stata solo rimandata purtroppo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono vari aspetti da considerare e non solo lo sport,perchè Berlusconi non è stato solo un presidente di calcio e non si può slegare lo sport dal contesto.
> 
> sportivi:* calciopoli *soprattutto (perdita di una scudetto per una penalizzazione,impossibilità di fare mercato da subito perdendo vari campioni vedi Ibra che si accorda con l'inter prima creando il ciclo di mancini,solamente il colpo di orgoglio della champions partiti dai preliminari poi anni dietro i cugini imbattibili) e la mazzata finale è stato *perdere lo scudetto 2011-2012 da favoriti*.
> 
> ...



La cosa si smonta subito.

Anno 2006 nel Milan si libera a bilancio di stipendi pesantissimi (Stam e Rui Costa) e delle relative quote di ammortamento dei cartellini. Cede Scheva con enorme plus-valenza al Chelsea liberando un altro enorme ingaggio. Solo questi 3 portano nelle casse oltre 100 milioni di euro che ai tempi era tantissima roba. Mettiamoci anche un budget normale di mercato di 10-20 milioni di € e Galliani, se berlusconi non avesse coscientemente deciso di abbandonare il Milan, avrebbe dovuto avere un tesoretto di 100-120 milioni da investire sui giocatori che la Juve doveva liberare (Poteva tranquillamente permettersi Viera, Thuram, Ibra e Zambrotta con queste cifre a disposizione).
A Luglio è chiaro che almeno i preliminari di champions li facciamo. Eppure il mercato resta bloccato fino al giorno successivo della qualificazione dove prendiamo Olivera reduce dall'operazione ai legamenti.

La cessione di Scheva nel 2006 è l'inizio della smobilitazione, poi dati i campioni in casa in un modo o nell'altro qualche anno tiriamo.

Ma la fine del grande Milan avviene nel 2006 su precisa scelta di Berlusconi indipendentemente da calciopoli, dagli sceicchi (c'era solo Abramovich ai tempi) dalla crisi delle tv e degli investimenti sbagliati.

Semplicemente ha deciso che a quel punto della carriera politica il Milan haveva fatto quello che doveva fare ed invece di dare 5 milioni a Dida, preferiva darli alle Olgettine.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (21 Maggio 2019)

Ricordo che appena dopo la vittoria dell'ultima CL Berlusconi faceva notare che il Milan avrebbe dovuto camminare con le proprie gambe.. per me il declino iniziò da lì.. già gli investimenti non erano tantissimi, ma da lì in poi cessarono del tutto. Era diventato un vendere/comprare, e finchè si riuscivano a piazzare Huntelaar e Borriello per prendere Ibra e Robinho, con qualcosa rimasto anche dalla cessione di Kakà, andava bene.. poi peccato che Ibra e Silva non si tentò nemmeno di rimpiazzarli con gente di simil valore.. arrivarono Zapata in prestito e Pazzini scambio con Cassano. Adesso per il declino non c'è scusa, gli unici responsabili sono i dirigenti che hanno sperperato oltre 400 milioni per una squadra al massimo da quarto posto.


----------



## Shmuk (21 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La cosa si smonta subito.
> 
> Anno 2006 nel Milan si libera a bilancio di stipendi pesantissimi (Stam e Rui Costa) e delle relative quote di ammortamento dei cartellini. Cede Scheva con enorme plus-valenza al Chelsea liberando un altro enorme ingaggio. Solo questi 3 portano nelle casse oltre 100 milioni di euro che ai tempi era tantissima roba. Mettiamoci anche un budget normale di mercato di 10-20 milioni di € e Galliani, se berlusconi non avesse coscientemente deciso di abbandonare il Milan, avrebbe dovuto avere un tesoretto di 100-120 milioni da investire sui giocatori che la Juve doveva liberare (Poteva tranquillamente permettersi Viera, Thuram, Ibra e Zambrotta con queste cifre a disposizione).
> A Luglio è chiaro che almeno i preliminari di champions li facciamo. Eppure il mercato resta bloccato fino al giorno successivo della qualificazione dove prendiamo Olivera reduce dall'operazione ai legamenti.
> ...



Concordo con le date e con gli avvenimenti che diedero il là al tristo declino, quello che non ho mai capito è come ha fatto il Milan, che era uno dei primissimi top club d'Europa a decadere finanziariamente. C'era un utente nelle pagine passate che diceva di aver spiegato il magheggio dei bilanci da 80-100 milioni by Silvio, se la potesse riproporre, sarei grato; perché insomma, da vincitori e finalisti di Champions, spendendo poco (e male...) sul mercato e vendendo a molto con succose plusvalenze, già nel 2012 a soli 5 anni dalla ultima CL e 1 anno dall'ultimo scudo dovevamo vendere i nostri migliori giocatori a 4 soldi...


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Maggio 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo espressi in tutte le salse. Sicuramente il marcio di questa squadra viene da lontano... E sapete da quando? Gia dalla cessione di Sheva.. Per la prima volta il Milan nella sua storia cedeva un suo top player ad un Chelsea qualunque, rimpiazzandolo con Ricardo Oliveira un bel pacco proveniente dalla liga. In quell 'anno calcistico il destino confermò Kakà come il piu forte giocatore al Mondo, vincemmo la Champions e c' era davvero la sensazione di poter iniziare un lavoro di rinnovamento che potesse far proseguire quel favoloso ciclo europeo. Invece puntammo ancora su una difesa con tutto il rispetto sul viale del tramonto con Maldini Cafu over 35 Serginho(rotto) Jankuloski Kaladze, Oddo tutti ultratrentenni e per niente affidabili, Nesta con alcuni problemi fisici... e come alternative Favalli, Bonera Simic e Digao... Un centrocampo in fase calante: Ambrosini, Seedorf che non correva piu, Pirlo che non avendo accanto gente fresca, dinamica e di inserimento veniva limitato della sua immensa classe, Kakà che iniziava il calvario della pubalgia, giocatori comunque di un certo spessore che avevano come alternative Brocchi Gourcuff ed Emerson... Infine l'attacco.. Ronaldo a fine carriera ormai che si ruppe per l'ennesima volta, Inzaghi anche lui spesso rotto ed ultratrentenne pure lui, Gilardino che non stoppava un pallone, Pato una grande promessa con tanto talento, e Paloschi unica alternativa... Eliminazione agli ottavi vs Arsenal, quinto posto in campionato ed europa league fu... Anno successivo colpo di grazia....ancora titolarità per i vecchi.. Prendemmo a sinistra un altro bollito ovvero Zambrotta, Senderos Flamini Borriello (tutta gente mediocre) il colpo mediatico Ronaldinho (in fase calante) il ritorno di Shevchenko (bollito) e la stagione infatti fu fallimentare.. Uscita ai 16esimi di europa league con il Werder e quarto posto. L'anno dopo cessione Kakà, unici acquisti Huntelaar Onyewu e Thiago Silva. Stagione fallimentare pure questa... Uscita agli ottavi contro United con un bel 4 a 0 e quarto posto (che da qualche anno era l'obiettivo per la società).....Il 2010 anno sporadico grazie ad Ibra ma giocavamo veramente da schifo con il centrocampo che iniziava ad essere infarcito di fabbri, fatti fuori in champions agli ottavi da un Tottenham qualunque.. Gli anni successivi non c' è nemmeno bisogno di commentarli, basta solo dire: Muntari Essien Traore Constant Zapata per capirci. Ora signori miei capisco la passione, il tifo e tutto, ma bisogna essere realisti e non avere aspettative fino a quando in questo centrocampo ed in attacco non ci saranno giocatori forti. Con i giocatori dell'atalanta e della Fiorentina la nostra dimensione non sarà altro che questa. Ditemi il gioco del Milan su cosa si basa per arrivare a concludere in porta. Ve lo dico io: Palla a Suso e vediamo che fa.. Che ormai hanno capito tutti e lo limitano senza troppi problemi. Gattuso è carente sotto l'aspetto offensivo e lo sappiamo ma i nostri centrocampisti negli ultimi 30 metri cosa sanno fare? NULLA. L' unico reparto da salvare è la difesa per 4/5. Ci saranno i soldi per fare ciò che serve e soprattutto sapranno evitare gli errori fatti in estate? La risposta me la sto dando con Strinic Reina Jankto................



Nel 2006 il Milan cedette Stam e Shevchenko, sostituendoli con Bonera ed Oliveira.
Lo svincolato Rui Costa fu sostituito dallo svincolato Favalli.
Ho detto tutto.

Il 2007 fu solo l'ultima botta di culo di Silvio in un Milan, al di là dei proclami a reti unificate, già abbandonato dopo lo scandalo di calciopoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La decadenza del Milan è suddivisa in due categorie:
> 
> 1) decadenza finanzaria, risalente dall'anno della cessione di Kaka. Le avvisaglie c'erano già prima, ma fu in quel momento che divenne chiaro.
> 
> 2) decadenza gestionale, iniziata con l'arrivo di Barbara in società. Barbara non sarebbe mai dovuta entrare nel Milan. Inizialmente ero favorevole a lei, ma poi si è rivelata solo una che ha portato caos e disordine.



Sono stati commessi tanti errori anche prima del 2012, ma secondo me la situazione era ancora ben recuperabile. Dovevamo essere noi a bloccare sul nascere il dominio gobbo, e ne avevamo le possibilità.

La cessione combo di Silva e Ibra nell'anno in cui tutte le vecchie bandiere e le vecchie glorie hanno appeso gli scarpini ai chiodi ci ha distrutto, annientato, polverizzato.
Non solo tecnicamente, ma anche come immagine e come ambizioni.


----------



## vota DC (22 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> C'è una data esatta secondo me: 12/01/2012, giorno in cui Berlusconi in persona decise di mantenere Pato e di non prendere Tevez
> Più in generale le stagione 11/12 è stato il crocevia, uno scudetto perso per molte ragioni (gol di muntari) e che, se vinto, avrebbe cambiato totalmente la storia del Milan degli ultimi anni
> Da quello scudetto perso iniziò una smobilitazione che ha distrutto il Milan



Ci sarebbe anche da chiedersi perché un tevez fuori rosa da noi costava decine di milioni (quella era la valutazione di Pato prima che si rompesse) e come mai dopo che si è rimesso in forma e riconciliato con la squadra costava solo 11 milioni (meno di Pato rotto che lo abbiamo sbolognato a 15) per la Juventus. E parliamo di trattative di mercato con altri paesi,non di intrallazzi del calcio italiano. Berlusconi un tevez a 11 lo avrebbe preso senza problemi.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2019)

Se avessimo preso Tevez avremmo vinto lo scudetto 2012, ma smantellato comunque la squadra, il buco di bilancio sarebbe rimasto lo stesso e il nano non voleva più buttare troppi soldi sul Milan. Magari ci saremmo fatti un anno di CL in più, ma a lungo andare saremmo dove siamo oggi. Purtroppo c'è stata zero volontà e capacità di ringiovanire la squadra quando andava fatto, proseguendo a rinnovare le cariatidi e ingaggiando parametri zero mediocri con stipendi assurdi. Gestione da incompetenti totali, nemmeno volendo avrebbero potuto fare peggio. Quello che ci hanno fatto è uno dei suicidi più lenti e crudeli nella storia dello sport mondiale, proprio nel momento in cui è stato introdotto il fpf che ha segato sul nascere qualsiasi possibilità di tornare competitivi. Siano maledetti in eterno i due maiali.


----------



## Black (22 Maggio 2019)

io sono talmente stanco di questa situazione, che non mi interessa quando è iniziata, ma vorrei sapere quando finirà....


----------



## Lambro (22 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Esatto. Era chiaro che Silvio e Galliani non fossero pronti per un calcio "moderno." Il presidente avrebbe dovuto vendere la società al tempo.
> 
> Peccato.



Essenzialmente è tutto qua.
Vi posso garantire che quando si diventa anziani (e Galliani e Berlusconi lo erano già allora) si capisce la metà di tutto quello che succede attorno ,io non mi meraviglio nemmeno delle boiate che spara il 72enne Trump nelle sue conferenze (quello di cui mi meraviglio è di come possa essere stato messo *lì*.
Il duo malefico e anziano non aveva idea di come impostare una società sobria che durasse, c'erano solo dichiarazioni ad caxxum "Il Milan sarà composto solo da giovani italiani" che tutto sommato qualcosa ha portato ora (donnarumma calabria locatelli cutrone) ma quello che è mancato è stata la transizione per la fine del ciclo dei grandi vecchi.
Non è facile, non lo è per niente, quando finisce un ciclo del genere inziarne un altro se il tuo presidente non vuole più sborsare con continuità ed in modo intelligente.
Come detto da molti, poco tempo siamo passati da Ibra Thiago Cassano Nesta Zambrotta Gattuso Ambrosini Seedorf a degli scappati di casa, il povero Pippo Inzaghi ad esempio (peggior allenatore della storia rossonera sia chiaro) si trovò una rosa che dire da Fiorentina , come livello medio, era dire TANTO.

Quando torneremo e se torneremo a quei livelli ormai non si sa, se alle spalle non hai una società modello che investe continuamente diventa molto difficile.

In tanti parlano degli Agnelli ma a me basterebbe uno che lavori come De Laurentiis eh.

Vendere al momento giusto e a tanti bei soldini per poi fare la squadra con giovani bravi e gia' pronti per gli alti livelli, tralasciando anche la cantera se proprio non produce gente di altissimo spessore.
Lui ci ha fatto una squadra che da anni arriva seconda o terza facendo un bel calcio, io ambirei intanto piu' al suo livello che mi pare quello piu' realizzabile in tempi brevi rispetto a quello bianconero.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Maggio 2019)

Febbraio 1986, quando un tale Silvio acquistò l AC Milan vendendo l anima al diavolo.

Ed ora dopo il ventennio di trionfi....

Il diavolo si sta riprendendo tutto con gli interessi.
A partire dal 2011. E venti anni sono ancora lunghi


----------

